# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  Vé Vinpearl Land Giá rẻ từ San Hô Việt Ms.Thao 090 2354470

## sanhoviet

*BẢNG GIÁ CÁC DỊCH VỤ VÉ VINPEARL TẠI SAN HÔ VIỆT
( Áp dụng từ ngày 28/04/2012)


1/ Thẻ vui chơi giải trí: 440.000/vé/người ( áp dụng cho tất cả các khách hàng)
Bao gồm sử dụng cáp treo hoặc phà 2 lượt đi về, sử dụng mọi dich vụ vui chơi tại Khu Vui Chơi Giải Trí, Công Viên Nước và tham quan Thủy Cung.

2/ Thẻ vui chơi giải trí: 340.000/vé/người ( áp dụng cho trẻ em cao từ 100cm – 140cm)
Bao gồm sử dụng cáp treo hoặc phà 2 lượt đi về, sử dụng mọi dich vụ vui chơi tại Khu Vui Chơi Giải Trí, Công Viên Nước và tham quan Thủy Cung

3/ Thẻ vui chơi giải trí: 320.000/vé/người (ápdụng cho người cao tuổi từ 60 tuổi trở lên)
Bao gồm sử dụng cáp treo hoặc phà 2 lượt đi về, sử dụng mọi dich vụ vui chơi tại Khu Vui Chơi Giải Trí, Công Viên Nước và tham quan Thủy Cung

4/ Thẻ vui chơi giải trí: 370.000/vé/người (áp dụng cho đối tượng qua đảo bằng phương tiện khác)
Bao gồm sử dụng cáp treo hoặc phà 1 lượt đi về, sử dụng mọi dich vụ vui chơi tại Khu Vui Chơi Giải Trí, Công Viên Nước và tham quan Thủy Cung

5/ Thẻ vui chơi giải trí: 290.000/vé/người ( áp dụng cho trẻ cao từ 100cm – 140cm qua đảo bằng phương tiện khác
Bao gồm sử dụng cáp treo hoặc phà 2 lượt đi về, sử dụng mọi dich vụ vui chơi tại Khu Vui Chơi Giải Trí, Công Viên Nước và tham quan Thủy Cung

6/ Thẻ ẩm thực: 120.000 – 170.000/suất/người (phục vụ ít nhất 5 khách trở lên)
Trẻ em tính 50% giá tiền

7/ Thẻ Cano taxi: 130.000/khách 
Phục vụ tối thiểu 4 khách hàng trở lên hoặc khách sẽ phải thanh toán tiền cho cả chuyến

GHI CHÚ:
- Miễn phí 1 HDV cho khách đoàn từ 10 – 39 khách
- Miễn phí 2 HDV cho khách đoàn từ 40 – 79 khách
- Miễn phí 3 HDV cho khách đoàn từ  80 – 119 khách
- Miễn phí 4 HDV cho khách đoàn từ  120- 199 khách
Vui lòng thông báo với chúng tôi trước 1 ngày để kịp thời sắp xếp và cấp thẻ HDV cho đoàn. Điều kiện: thẻ HDV hoặc CMND photo ( ko cần công chứng), liên hệ Thảo 0902354470 để được hướng dẫn cụ thể hơn. 
*

----------


## sanhoviet

Xin chào các bạn, hiện tại San Hô Việt đã thay đổi địa chỉ công ty, địa chỉ website cụ thể như sau:
Công ty TNHH Du Lịch San Hô Việt
Địa chỉ: 152 Hùng Vương, phường Lộc Thọ, Nha Trang
Website: http://sanhoviet.com | Email: info@sanhoviet.vn

Bảng Giá Vé Vinpearl Land Nha Trang: http://sanhoviet.com/bang-gia-ve-vinpearl-land.htm

----------


## danangtourist

Tour Đà Nẵng hàng ngày Gía rẻ chất lượng


Du lich QVQ chuyên tổ chức các tour ghép Đà Nẵng hàng ngày với các tour Bà Nà 1 ngày, tour Cù Lao Chàm , tour Huế 1 ngày, tour Hội An khởi hành từ Đà Nẵng 1 ngày với giá tour tốt nhất

Du khách có thể xem lịch trình và chi tiết các dịch vụ tại Tour ghép đi Huế 1 ngày, tour ghép cù lao chàm 1 ngày, tour Hội An Ngũ Hành Sơn, tour đi Bà Nà

Du lich QVQ rất mong được phục vụ du khách trong chuyến du lịch Đà Nẵng


CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN TM DỊCH VỤ & DU LỊCH QUANG VINH QUÝ (QVQ)

Hotline : 0974.072.093 - 0905.802.094


Địa chỉ: 252 Lê Thanh Nghị , Q. Hải châu, TP. Đà Nẵng

----------

